# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > خبر: آمار ماهانه بخش ASP.NET

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
همانطور که از عنوان این پست پیداست، از این پس در ابتدای هر ماه، آماری از فعالیت کاربران بخشهای مختلف در دسترس عموم قرار خواهد گرفت. در این آمار، کلیه تاپیکها/پستها ی ارسالی ظرف یک ماه اخیر مورد بررسی و پردازش قرار گرفته است. از آنجاییکه تاپیکهای چسبناک، در مقایسه با تاپیکهای عادی بیشتر در معرض دید قرار می گیرند، این تاپیکها در آمار ارائه شده در نظر گرفته نشده اند.

این آمار توسط نرم افزاری که نوشته ام استخراج شده و امیدوارم که مسئولان Ring0 سایت، بزودی ابزارهایی برای استخراج این آمار (بدون نیاز به صرف زمان و انرژی) در اختیار مدیران بخش قرار دهند تا آنها نیز این آمار را با اعضای سایت در میان گذاشته و باعث رشد و ترقی بیشتر علمی کاربران شوند.

امیدوارم که با ارائه این آمار، بخش عمده ای از نگرانی مطرح شده در سایت در خصوص "تعداد ستاره ها"، "تعداد پستها"، "مطلوب بودن پستها" و ... که عموما توسط اعضاء در سایت مطرح شده بود، رفع شود.

در پایان از جناب آقای کرامتی برای موافقت با اجرای این نرم افزار و به اشتراک گذاشتن آمار حاصله، متشکرم.
موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* به مرور زمان برنامه را Update خواهم کرد تا اطلاعات بیشتری در مورد فعالیت کاربران در اختیار عموم قرار گیرد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *434*
تعداد کل پستها: *2259*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *304*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *664*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

mehdi.mousavi   (*100*) Peyman.Gh   (*98*) Vahid_moghaddam   (*98*) exlord   (*65*) reza4359   (*62*)


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*



 mehdi.mousavi   (*52*) Peyman.Gh   (*49*) exlord   (*40*) ehsan2007   (*30*) Lastphoenix   (*26*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *592*
تعداد کل پستها: *2417*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *369*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *566*
تعداد پستهای ارزیابی شده: *180*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

Peyman.Gh *129* post(s); *5.34%* of total posts Vahid_moghaddam *94* post(s); *3.89%* of total posts Nightbat *54* post(s); *2.23%* of total posts arsp_2004 *54* post(s); *2.23%* of total posts komeil64 *49* post(s); *2.03%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 Peyman.Gh  (*58*) mbm124 (*39*) Vahid_moghaddam  (*34*) mehdi.mousavi  (*30*) arsp_2004  (*24*)


*پاورقی:* موارد زیر به این آمار افزوده شد:
تعداد کل پستهای ارزیابی شده توسط کاربراندرصد پستهای ارسالی کاربر نسبت به تعداد کل پستها

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *781*
تعداد کل پستها: *3849*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *409
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *812*
تعداد پستهای ارزیابی شده: *414*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 hamedsabzian *262* post(s); *6.81%* of total posts Peyman.Gh *244* post(s); *6.34%* of total posts Vahid_moghaddam *189* post(s); *4.91%* of total posts Mostafa_Dindar *140* post(s); *3.64%* of total posts mohsen.nsb44 *116* post(s); *3.01%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 Mostafa_Dindar  (*137*) Peyman.Gh  (*104*) hamedsabzian  (*81*) Vahid_moghaddam  (*75*) Alireza_Salehi  (*24*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *604*
تعداد کل پستها: *2661*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *372
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *612*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mohsen.nsb44 *148* post(s); *5.56%* of total posts Vahid_moghaddam *114* post(s); *4.28%* of total posts Peyman.Gh *98* post(s); *3.68%* of total posts raziee *91* post(s); *3.42%* of total posts aminghaderi *66* post(s); *2.48%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 Vahid_moghaddam (*82*) Peyman.Gh (*53*) Behrouz_Rad (*41*) ricky22 (*37*) mehdi.mousavi (*26*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *746*
تعداد کل پستها: *3153*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *425
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *627*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 Ali_M.Eghbaldar *187* post(s); *5.93%* of total posts Mostafa_Dindar *97* post(s); *3.08%* of total posts alonemm *80* post(s); *2.54%* of total posts ricky22 *72* post(s); *2.28%* of total posts Peyman.Gh *68* post(s); *2.16%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 Ali_M.Eghbaldar (*93*) Mostafa_Dindar (*61*) Vahid_moghaddam (*43*) ricky22 (*35*) amordad (*25*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *893*
تعداد کل پستها: *3771*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *471
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *902*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 aminghaderi *111* post(s); *2.94%* of total posts Ali_M.Eghbaldar *99* post(s); *2.63%* of total posts صادق صدقی *93* post(s); *2.47%* of total posts Vahid_moghaddam *86* post(s); *2.28%* of total posts Saman Hashemi *78* post(s); *2.07%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 صادق صدقی (*79*) Ali_M.Eghbaldar (*63*) Peyman.Gh (*56*) aminghaderi (*37*) ASPX (*31*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *631*
تعداد کل پستها: *2895*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *380
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *675*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 majnun *152* post(s); *5.25%* of total posts alonemm *124* post(s); *4.28%* of total posts karim orooji *97* post(s); *3.35%* of total posts mmnoody2006 *85* post(s); *2.94%* of total posts raziee *74* post(s); *2.56%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 raziee (*58*) alonemm (*39*) PhoenixNet (*38*) majnun (*33*) aserfg (*26*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *625*
تعداد کل پستها: *3023*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *381
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *743*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 majnun *248* post(s); *8.20%* of total posts alonemm *149* post(s); *4.93%* of total posts pedram_ns *100* post(s); *3.31%* of total posts aminghaderi *83* post(s); *2.75%* of total posts persian_bigboy *81* post(s); *2.68%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 majnun (*111*) persian_bigboy (*42*) z_bluestar (*36*) alonemm (*35*) maxpayn2 (*33*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *546*
تعداد کل پستها: *1711*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *373
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *302*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

karim-orooji *78* post(s); *4.56%* of total postsa_123123123123 *71* post(s); *4.15%* of total postsTeacherMath *46* post(s); *2.69%* of total postsjaykob *39* post(s); *2.28%* of total postsraziee *37* post(s); *2.16%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


imanamami (*29*)karim-orooji (*26*)raziee (*20*)Alghoochi (*15*)hjran-abdpor (*10*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *533*
تعداد کل پستها: *1804*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *369
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *314*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

a_123123123123 *154* post(s); *8.54%* of total postsdontspeak *98* post(s); *5.43%* of total postshjran-abdpor *68* post(s); *3.77%* of total postskaraji333 *50* post(s); *2.77%* of total postsjaykob *48* post(s); *2.66%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


karaji333 (*34*)dontspeak (*25*)hjran-abdpor (*20*)Javad.Kashi (*18*)raziee (*16*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *648*
تعداد کل پستها: *3089*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *377
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *807*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

hamid_shrk *322* post(s); *10.42%* of total postsfakhravari *194* post(s); *6.28%* of total postsmohsen.nsb44 *115* post(s); *3.72%* of total postsd_derakhshani *102* post(s); *3.30%* of total postsahmad156 *75* post(s); *2.43%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


hamid_shrk (*165*)fakhravari (*73*)d_derakhshani (*44*)C-.net (*41*)clover (*32*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *635*
تعداد کل پستها: *2559*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *389
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *638*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

d_derakhshani *227* post(s); *8.87%* of total postshamid_shrk *146* post(s); *5.71%* of total postsneda555 *85* post(s); *3.32%* of total postsfakhravari *78* post(s); *3.05%* of total postsahmad156 *61* post(s); *2.38%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


d_derakhshani (*114*)hamid_shrk (*68*)sds1920 (*40*)alonemm (*35*)fakhravari (*26*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *706*
تعداد کل پستها: *2757*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *451
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *487*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *227* post(s); *8.23%* of total postsmohsen.nsb44 *95* post(s); *3.45%* of total postsTeacherMath *90* post(s); *3.26%* of total postsaspmaker *77* post(s); *2.79%* of total postsamir-aa *56* post(s); *2.03%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


fakhravari (*66*)TeacherMath (*33*)aspmaker (*32*)aminghaderi (*22*)alonemm (*20*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *728*
تعداد کل پستها: *2697*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *440
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *537*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *211* post(s); *7.82%* of total postsTeacherMath *108* post(s); *4.00%* of total postsmehrzad_ali *74* post(s); *2.74%* of total postsaminghaderi *69* post(s); *2.56%* of total postssaeed_sho *58* post(s); *2.15%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


alonemm (*57*)TeacherMath (*50*)fakhravari (*49*)mehrzad_ali (*29*)aminghaderi (*23*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *750*
تعداد کل پستها: *2778*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *397
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *525*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *214* post(s); *7.70%* of total postsFartaj *97* post(s); *3.49%* of total postssaeed_sho *79* post(s); *2.84%* of total postsmeisam12 *74* post(s); *2.66%* of total postsTeacherMath *72* post(s); *2.59%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


fakhravari (*69*)TeacherMath (*31*)mohsen_f_b (*27*)meisam12 (*25*)alonemm (*24*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *698*
تعداد کل پستها: *2860*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *386
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *826*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

meisam12 *221* post(s); *7.73%* of total postsfakhravari *178* post(s); *6.22%* of total postsmahmood1000 *96* post(s); *3.36%* of total postsalia.n *89* post(s); *3.11%* of total postssajad_boj70 *83* post(s); *2.90%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mahmood1000 (*128*)meisam12 (*103*)fakhravari (*66*)moslem.hady (*33*)Fartaj (*26*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *454*
تعداد کل پستها: *1801*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *277
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *573*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

amirzandi *133* post(s); *7.38%* of total postsfakhravari *123* post(s); *6.83%* of total postssaeed_sho *80* post(s); *4.44%* of total postsaliblue *65* post(s); *3.61%* of total postsya30ien2 *62* post(s); *3.44%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


fakhravari (*84*)amirzandi (*56*)aliblue (*29*)mahmood_4246 (*24*)saeed_sho (*24*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *497*
تعداد کل پستها: *2207*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *295
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *660*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *331* post(s); *15.00%* of total postsmhq1368 *91* post(s); *4.12%* of total postsali_joon_1371 *91* post(s); *4.12%* of total postssaeed_sho *68* post(s); *3.08%* of total postshamed_hossani *56* post(s); *2.54%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


fakhravari (*164*)mhq1368 (*33*)mortezagt (*22*)Mag-Mag (*21*)AmirGhasemi (*21*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آذر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *666*
تعداد کل پستها: *2926*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *331
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *1179*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *259* post(s); *8.85%* of total postsmalloc *257* post(s); *8.78%* of total postsbftarane *137* post(s); *4.68%* of total postsali_joon_1371 *107* post(s); *3.66%* of total postshamed_hossani *104* post(s); *3.55%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


fakhravari (*139*)malloc (*83*)bftarane (*72*)hamed_hossani (*55*)ali_joon_1371 (*51*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - دی ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *628*
تعداد کل پستها: *2563*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *381
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *986*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

malloc *245* post(s); *9.56%* of total postsfakhravari *112* post(s); *4.37%* of total postsbftarane *76* post(s); *2.97%* of total postsali_joon_1371 *58* post(s); *2.26%* of total postsaspismylove *52* post(s); *2.03%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


aspismylove (*96*)malloc (*85*)fakhravari (*82*)ali_joon_1371 (*32*)alihassanabadi (*31*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - بهمن ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *619*
تعداد کل پستها: *2355*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *386
*تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *597*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

fakhravari *116* post(s); *4.93%* of total postsahmad156 *96* post(s); *4.08%* of total postsmalloc *70* post(s); *2.97%* of total postsmorteza_mokhtari *66* post(s); *2.80%* of total postsfahmari *52* post(s); *2.21%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


ahmad156 (*64*)fakhravari (*44*)alihassanabadi (*27*)malloc (*26*)website.expert (*21*)

----------

